# Weight and size



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

I am thinking my Havanese Hank is a lil on the small size or do they grow alot after age 1, he was born Feb 2nd 2015, He now weights 7 lbs 4 oz. Not quite 7 1/2 lbs but close. He has not gained any weight for a few months. He also has tiny bone structure not what most havs have they have larger bone structure.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

He does sound small. My Sophie was born the day before Hank and she's 10 lbs. I hope she stays there.

Sophie's little Hav friend, May, is 3 weeks younger and weighs about 7 lbs


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

And then there's my Lincoln , who is 4.5 mos, and is around 8-8.5 pounds (last we checked at the vets!). They are thinking he will be around 15 pounds, as he was 7.5 pounds at 16 weeks, and his dad is 15 pounds.


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

Hank is adorable! Our Havanese Gracie is very small as well. She's 6 1/2 months old and weighed 4.8 lbs at her spay surgery 1 1/2 weeks ago. She may be up to 4.9 lbs or so now. She's always been petite. Her blood work is fine and she is very healthy, so she's just smaller than average. I know she still has some filling out to do, but I'm also curious as to how much growth to expect after one year.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was 5.9 lbs. at one year and 6.6 lbs. at her two year visit.


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly was 5.9 lbs. at one year and 6.6 lbs. at her two year visit.


I'm happy to see this. I suspect Gracie may follow Molly's growth rate. I'd be very happy if she gets to 6.6 lbs. Molly is adorable by the way!


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I was a lil concerned. I guess I won't be any longer. I am not sure how big his mom was she was deceiving because she was shaved and didn't have long hair. Hank is deceiving also because he has long hair. That is Hank when he was little he's almost all white now. He was so darn adorable when he was small. He is still adorable just not with alot of color. All your babies are adorable! 
Hank has had blood work also, that came out fine. Also his hair doesn't grow very fast. His sister has 3 times the hair he does and it grows so much faster than his. Her hair is super silky ,his is around his neck but the rest of it is a lil more wirey. But when it comes to brains he surpassed his sister! He is super smart!! Picks up on things super fast! Likes to retrieve likes to run and play with the kids especially! He still does this cute lil hop when he runs. I ask him to find it and he will find his last toy he was playing with. 
Another funny thing he does is hides his treats he will hide them in my purse or behind the pillows on the couch or stuffed in a corner somewhere. It is too funny! Sometimes I find them in my shoes.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh I also wanted to say his tail goes over his back but not tight like typical Havanese. Not that that means anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

w8in said:


> Oh I also wanted to say his tail goes over his back but not tight like typical Havanese. Not that that means anything.


Well, although a lot of Havanese HAVE "tight tails" that is not what the breed standard calls for. The tail should arch up over the back, with the bone just touching. Of course, there are many worse conformation faults than a tight tail, so many times dogs win (and are bred) in spite of tight tails. But you are right, even if a Havanese has a tail that is TOO loose (not curving forward over the back) it's certainly no problem in a pet dog!

Small size isn't a problem either, as long as it's not a result of a health problem like a heart defect or liver shunt. As long as the dog is healthy, even if they are too small to meet the breed standard, they can be perfect pets!


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

I love him just the way he is!! I don't care! I fell in love with him the moment I laid eyes on him! I would never give him up for anything! He plays with the grand kids they just love it! They bring out the best in him! So cute to watch them run and play. He was playing with their cat before we left their house.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Hank sounds like such a fun boy!!! I wish we could keep them pups. 

Interesting about the tight tails I have never had a curled tail breed and although knew it can't be too loose in the ring, I didn't know it can be too tight. Sophie's is super tight people often think she has no tail since it's so tight and hides down in her fuzzy hair.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a YouTube of Hank playing , I will try and get it on YouTube and post it. 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie gained a pound between 12-24 months. She's 4 years old, weighs 7.8 lbs, and is in a full coat. I wonder what her weight would be if she was in a puppy cut?


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

I was also told that Havanese have strong thicker bones , Hank does not have as thick of bones as his sister. Even the vet did some kind of test on him to make sure he didn't have some disease (I cannot remember the name of it) but he was clear! I am just careful with him, don't let kids get too rough with him. They can play all they want just not rough!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow, at nine months when we got her, was 6 lbs. She is now almost 2 years old. She has stayed between 6 and 6.5 lbs. until we changed her food several months ago. Before the change she was a very picky eater and hardly ate much at all. We changed to Honest Kitchen and now she is licking the bowl clean. At her last vet visit a month or so ago she was up to 7.5 lbs. She stayed at that weight according to my weekly weigh in on my bathroom scale until this week. She is now at 8 lbs. The vet said at 7.5 lbs. she looked good but didn't think she should go more than 8. So, for the first time ever, Willow is on a diet!


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Hank weighs 7.4 lbs and he is officially 14 months old. I'm glad to hear there are other Hav's that are small.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

w8in said:


> Hank weighs 7.4 lbs and he is officially 14 months old. I'm glad to hear there are other Hav's that are small.


Your lucky.....Tucker is 8.5 at 4 months. We were hoping he would stay small....maybe his growth will slow down some now since he is past 16 weeks.:grin2: I personally think 1.5 pounds is all fur!!!


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

My boy is 6.6 pounds at 12 weeks!:surprise:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Paddington said:


> My boy is 6.6 pounds at 12 weeks!:surprise:


That's about what Kodi was. He's 17 lbs and 11 1/2" as an adult... JUST within standard.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> we changed her food several months ago. Before the change she was a very picky eater and hardly ate much at all. We changed to Honest Kitchen and now she is licking the bowl clean. At her last vet visit a month or so ago she was up to 7.5 lbs. She stayed at that weight according to my weekly weigh in on my


Another vote for Honest Kitchen and a "lick it clean" bowl! Ricky likes his HK with boiled chicken breast or white fish. Ricky is now 26 months old and a 15+ pounds, 15.5 inches roughneck. The Vet says his weight is perfect for his frame and "don't change anything."

Yesterday, on our morning walkies, we ran into Sophie the neighborhood Greyhound, a very sweet and friendly girl. Sophie is 11 years old and retired from the racetrack, where she was a winner. We let Ricky and Sophie off leash for a bit and Sophie decided she was going to exercise her tired bones and she put on a display of blazing speed in a somewhat confined area. Ricky decided to show her what RLH is! When Ricky is in full speed mode, he takes two strides and then hops through the air for 3 or 4 feet. He looks like.......the rabbit lure at the race track! :surprise: Ricky did really well keeping up and away from Sophie for short distances, but she is getting old and slowing down. What Ricky can do and Sophie can't is make 90 degree turns at full speed. From my experience, Havanese are very agile. After a few minutes of this game, Ricky was huffing and puffing with a happy "grin" on his face. Sophie hadn't even worked up a sweat! Both dogs wanted to play more, but we had to finish our walkies.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Ricky Ricardo, Hank does the hop thing also and is super fast! His is, run run run hop run run run hop! Lol it is so cute! I hope he never loses that! We were at my friends last night who has Hank's sister and they were running thru the house together and they could not believe how fast he was running.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

w8in said:


> they were running thru the house together and they could not believe how fast he was running.


If yu cut all de hair off his head, he could RLH eben fasser! ound: Weigh to go amigo, Hank! Les race!

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Hank teasing the kids


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hahaha. Rudy does that hop thing in the air too. I've tried to take a video, but he's just so fast. It doesn't help much that I'm all thumbs with taking pictures lol.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Awweee! Rudy is a cutie pie!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky decided to show her what RLH is!
> Ricky's Popi


Alright, I'm showing my ignorance here. What does RLH stand for? Is it similar to frap? Frapping is a term used in the corgi world (and maybe elsewhere?) meaning frantic running and playing.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Alright, I'm showing my ignorance here. What does RLH stand for? Is it similar to frap? Frapping is a term used in the corgi world (and maybe elsewhere?) meaning frantic running and playing.


Run Like H E double hocky sticks LOLOL!! Altho thats just my guess! 0


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

PC version - Run Like Heck


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Alright, I'm showing my ignorance here. What does RLH stand for? Is it similar to frap? Frapping is a term used in the corgi world (and maybe elsewhere?) meaning frantic running and playing.


Laymans terms.....
If you see a big bear coming at you...what do you do...RUN LIKE H3LL. >

Also known as ZOOMIES!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol!! Could be! :drum:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

w8in said:


> Hank teasing the kids


Kids and dogs playing with each other on the ranch - that's the way life is meant to be. What could be better? :clap2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you so much! I was in a funk and this lil dog has no idea how he pulled me out of it! I tell him every day "I love you so much" amazing dogs!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That's funny! I don't know why it didn't dawn on me what RLH meant. Zoomies are what we, in the corgi world, call frapping. I think all dogs must have their own version!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That video of Hank and the kids is too stinking cute! He makes the same sound as Sophie does when she's running. He is a doll he and Sophie would have a great time lol


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> He makes the same sound as Sophie does when she's running.


Yes, they make a sound like an old steam locomotive chugging up a hill! :grin2: It must be a Havanese thing. Ricky will also throw in a growl or two between huffing and puffing.

Ricky likes to play destruction derby with other energetic Havanese. He is happiest when he is being knocked tail over teakettle in a collision at RLH speed. :bump2::bump2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, they make a sound like an old steam locomotive chugging up a hill!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I always kinda thought it sounded like an outboard motor!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm. That's funny! I've never heard mine make any noises during RLH... Maybe they aren't running hard enough! ound:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't wait to get my puppy!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine never huff, they just growl continuously like they have been possessed by some demon doggie (although Nino might already be a demon doggie...we aren't sure about him hehehe)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Hmmm. That's funny! I've never heard mine make any noises during RLH... Maybe they aren't running hard enough! ound:


Maybe the owner can't hear the sounds because she is not running hard enough to keep up with them! ound:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe is 19 mo. and 8.1 lbs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Maybe the owner can't hear the sounds because she is not running hard enough to keep up with them! ound:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


:yield:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Zoe093014 said:


> Zoe is 19 mo. and 8.1 lbs.


OK. Chi Chi is 7.75 lbs at 5 mos. The vet tech seemed ok with it when she weighed her but now I'm a little concerned.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> OK. Chi Chi is 7.75 lbs at 5 mos. The vet tech seemed ok with it when she weighed her but now I'm a little concerned.


No need to be concerned. 8 pounds for an adult Hav is definitely on the (very) small side.

Kodi was 6 lbs at 11 weeks and stayed within standard. (just barely  )

Also, there is no weight limit for Havanese... Only height. Obviously you don't want them too skinny, and you CERTAINLY don't want them to be fat. But assuming they are in good weight for their size, there can STILL be a big difference in weight based on their build. Pixel has longish legs and a lighter frame, and Panda is built like a little tank. Even though they are very close to the same height, Panda outweighs Pixel. ...Pixel is adult (just) and barely 10 lbs. Her parents are 11 & 12 lbs if I remember correctly. Panda's parents are 11 and 14 lbs, and again, the dam, who is the heavier one, is no taller than the sire... she's just heavier set. I'm hoping Panda comes in under 14 when she's done, but we'll see.

Kodi is 17 lbs, and 11 1/2", with no extra fat. He has the same sire as my little Pixel, and his Dam was about 12 lbs if I remember right. He is just a big boy.

Puppies mature at different rates too. A friend had a litter of puppies exactly the same age as Pixel. We weighed them together all the way along. When they were little puppies, Pixel was close to a pound heavier than those puppies. Now a couple of them are her size, and a couple passed her in size. Some lines grow earlier then slow WAY down, others grow more steadily, but end up in the same place.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Our Ruby is 8 months old and she weighs 12 lbs. I would like her to be this weight or even bigger when she gets to be a year old. When we picked her up from the breeder I was pleased at how firm and solid her dam was. Personally, dogs that are smaller than 10lbs make me nervous that they are too fragile.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One thing I've learned with my three is that you just can't tell FOR SURE until they're done. We didn't expect Kodi to be as big as he is, and we didn't expect Pixel to be as small as she is. But we love them both. They are both "perfect" for themselves. We have no idea where Panda is going to end up... we'll just have to wait and see. Havanese are like snowflakes!


----------

